# Kobalt Brand Tools



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Anyone have any thoughts, good or bad, on Kobalt brand tools? Air compressors specifically. Good, bad, long lasting, durable, etc?


----------



## J2Jonner (May 24, 2005)

I was just recently shopping for compressors and looked real hard at the Kobalt 22 gallon vertical model.. lets see.. here: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=215914-71025-VLK1382209&lpage=none It looked like a pretty nice unit with slim dimensions for it's overall size and an OK price. In the end though, I really wanted an oil filled cast iron pump to give me more piece of mind about it's longevity. I went with a craftsman pro model ( http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...vertical=TOOL&pid=00919541000&tab=spe#tablink ) for it's oil, and decent SCFM rating for a 25 gallon model. Make sure you let us know what you go with and how it works out for you.

Jon


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

It would be nice to find out who the OEM is, since Kobalt is just a "label". For instance, the wrenches and sockets are Snap On and the tool boxes are Waterloo. I think the tool guy at Lowe's should be able to tell you who makes the compressors.


----------



## LowesBro (Sep 15, 2005)

*Kobalt Compressors*

Hello Everyone, I have been floating in and out and catching random hits of topics that are in my field. I work on the inside for Lowe's Companies, through a marketing group and I can 100% positively say that Kobalt compressors are made by Coleman, a very respected name in the filed. I have had first hand experience with the compressors and would say that they are very average. I would not go Professional grade with it, but in the industry they rate very high.


----------



## Scaper (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kobalt VLK1382209 Compressor*

Just bought this unit and I'll let you know how it goes. I looked at all the options and it looks like a pretty good middle-of-the-road unit. I'll be using it this weekend fairly heavy with an impact wrench job.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

LowesBro, good to have you aboard! You have probably noticed that most of us are not pro-box store and I consider your insights valuable.

Pssssst. We won't tell anyone.:no:


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

Kobalt hand tools are very decent. i've owned snap-on stuff for over 25 years and while the ratchet sets look like and could very well be made by snap-on, they are not of the same quality as what comes off the snap-on truck.....they make great tools for carrying in the turck, going trail riding that kind of thing.

but, where is the snap-on guy on a sunday afternoon???


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

LowesBro said:


> Hello Everyone, I have been floating in and out and catching random hits of topics that are in my field. I work on the inside for Lowe's Companies, through a marketing group and I can 100% positively say that Kobalt compressors are made by Coleman, a very respected name in the filed. I have had first hand experience with the compressors and would say that they are very average. I would not go Professional grade with it, but in the industry they rate very high.


 You have to watch these "store" brands. A lot of times these big box places control the supplier so much they will have them make it to their specs and not the specs that the manufacturer's name product has. it may look like the original but inside it is cheapened up with low quality parts. 
I was in the market for a string trimmer and asked the guys that service my equipment what they thought about trimmer sold at big box. They told me don't buy it because big box has them make it with cheap bushings instead of bearings that you would get when buying it from regular supplier.


----------



## FireballBrick (Oct 14, 2005)

We almost exclusively used W. Rose trowels until recently, when I saw the Kobalt trowels in Lowes... They looked pretty decent, were forged well, and I said what the hell and gave them a shot. Besides being at a slightly different angle than a Rose trowel, they were great! Took some getting used to because they do feel different in the hand, but to all the other masons out there that have been spending 30 bucks and up per trowel, go pick up one of these for 12 bucks and give it a try, I think you'll be suprised, I was. I'd like to see them come up with some brick hammers, etc.


----------



## gspencerl (Oct 1, 2008)

*80 gal compressor*

I have 2 of these compressors and the only problem I needed to adress was to install a double pully and belts to prevent the thing from slipping.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> It would be nice to find out who the OEM is, since Kobalt is just a "label". For instance, *the wrenches and sockets are Snap On* and the tool boxes are Waterloo. I think the tool guy at Lowe's should be able to tell you who makes the compressors.



I heard that too, they're not, they used to be made by Williams (Owned by Snap On), the maker of the Super Wrench, one of their plants out here used to make them all, Kolbalt is now being made by Danaher Tools they make Craftsman, Armstrong and just about any other tool you can think of.



.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

I bought a set of their sockets and ratchets last year, Thinking the were made by the same folks that made Snap-on, which is what I was told way back when they first come out with the Kolbalt brand. mickeyco just busted my bubble


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> I heard that too, they're not, they used to be made by Williams (Owned by Snap On), the maker of the Super Wrench, one of their plants out here used to make them all, Kolbalt is now being made by Danaher Tools they make Craftsman, Armstrong and just about any other tool you can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Danaher hasn't made Craftsman for quite a while, most Craftsman stuff is made by Urreah tools out of Mexico, a lot of the rest is made by Stanley/Proto, and specialty tools are made by whoever they get the best deal from, their pipe threading tools are made by Rothenberger.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Danaher hasn't made Craftsman for quite a while, *most Craftsman stuff is made by Urreah tools out of Mexico*, a lot of the rest is made by Stanley/Proto, and specialty tools are made by whoever they get the best deal from, their pipe threading tools are made by Rothenberger.


That would explain the made in the USA on them.



.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> That would explain the made in the USA on them.
> 
> 
> 
> .


They have manufacturing facilities in this country, the companies headquarters is in Mexico though.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> They have manufacturing facilities in this country, the companies headquarters is in Mexico though.





> *The company is still most often referred to as "the maker of Sears Craftsman hand tools"* but that description becomes less accurate every time *Danaher* buys a new operation.
> 
> *First, Danaher makes only Craftsman mechanics' tools -- wrenches and the like. Other companies produce all sorts of products sold under the Craftsman brand.*
> 
> ...





> *Craftsman brand hand tools, made in USA by Danaher Tool Group.* (Craftsman power tools are imported). Available from SEARS and KMart. Link


I have seen Made in China on some Craftsman tools recently.


This is from the Urrea website, couldn't find anything about Craftsman:



> Urrea Professional Tools is a large North American tool manufacturer with more then 40 years experience and dedication in the production of high quality hand tools. Our tools are designed and built to satisfy the demanding environments and applications found in the industrial and automotive industries.  Link


You can buy stuff right off their website (i'll be looking around).




.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't buy Kobalt tools anymore.

I bout a 100' tape measure. Two days later the tip fell off. I took it back to a Lowe's to exchange it (no hassle warranty, right?). 

The guy at Lowe's looked at me like I was nuts and informed me to contact Kobalt.

So much for a no hassle warranty.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont have any kobalt tools but i do drool over that tool box when i go in lowes. The one with the mini fridge and sterio built in. Place for ipod on top and a power strip on side. Im not a big fan of accessory laiden tool boxes but that one is nice without going over the top with crap like craftsmans new one.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> I dont have any kobalt tools but i do drool over that tool box when i go in lowes. The one with the mini fridge and sterio built in. Place for ipod on top and a power strip on side. Im not a big fan of accessory laiden tool boxes but that one is nice without going over the top with crap like craftsmans new one.


yeah i think that box is the coolest thing ive seen in a long time. If i was a mechanic id be going for that instead of a 5000 snapon thing. What is it with those anyway. I can hardly tell the difference between a snap on box and any of the others. Tools are one thing. Do you need a snap on box?


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

john5mt said:


> Do you need a snap on box?


For showoff purposes only.
I know a friend of a friend who used to be a mechanic at a atv/rv shop. When he left he offered to sell me his 10' wide 6' high nascar special addition snapon box. 10k NO TOOLS. WTF 
I have a couple grand in craftsman hand tools and a simple top chest box. I only buy craftsman except for a few select (i.e. cresent wrench or vise grips) but when i get my shop built i will buy that kobalt box. 
and some more craftsman tools of course.:thumbsup:


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

early this spring my makita 10" sliding miter saw **** the bed. it was early in the year and i was low on cash. i dont like charging if i dont have to so i picked up the kobalt saw. it was only 200 bucks and i got to say its not bad. it has a little movement in the miters but all in all for the money i would buy again. i since then bought a 12" rigid and got to say it was the best 300 bucks i have spent. i think you get what you pay for , most of the time.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

*uality Assurance team and ask them to look into the problem ;you had. Secondly, Whi,*



orson said:


> I don't buy Kobalt tools anymore.
> 
> I bout a 100' tape measure. Two days later the tip fell off. I took it back to a Lowe's to exchange it (no hassle warranty, right?).
> 
> ...


In response to this post I recieved a package in the mail from Kobalt today. It contained a new 100' tape, 2 Kobalt T-shirts, a letter, and a coupon for a free Kobalt lock blade utility knife.



> Ruby Construction,
> 
> A psot was brought to our attention that you recently made on ContractorTalk.com in reference to a Kobalt tape measure you had purchased and inability to obtain a new one from your local Lowe's Home Improvement Store. We apologize for your inconvenience.
> 
> ...


Please note that typos are mine and not Mr. Palese'


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

orson said:


> In response to this post I recieved a package in the mail from Kobalt today. It contained a new 100' tape, 2 Kobalt T-shirts, a letter, and a coupon for a free Kobalt lock blade utility knife.
> 
> Ruby Construction,
> 
> ...


Thats what I call excellent customer service. Thinking I will buy some more Kobalt tapes for the guys. I have about 3-4 in my truck. They Usually use Fatmaxes. But that is cool of the company step up like that.

Bet it made you feel good.:thumbsup:


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey maybe they''ll send me that tool box i mentioned before  :thumbup:

Are you listening kobalt? Im waiting :whistling


----------



## Cabdoctor (Oct 23, 2008)

That's really awesome customer service. I might have to buy more of their products. I appreciate it when a company is willing to search out and fix problems.


----------



## A-RON (Oct 29, 2009)

The first Kobalt product I bought was a 25 piece Kobalt ratchet screwdriver.

Then I noticed folding utility knifes, so I ended up buying a Kobalt folding utility knife that includes a 3 inch fine blade, razor blade, 5 extra razor blades, pocket for the knife and a clip for your key chain.

Then I went back to Lowes and found the same Kobalt utility knife with all the same features as mentioned above, plus a serrated blade lol. So I bought that too.

Given that Kobalt has been great quality for those three items, I bought a 16' Kobalt Power Blade Magnetic Tip to test out for myself, since I never seen anyone use a Kobalt tape.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I bought a Kobalt socket set for about $100.00 a while back. Whenever I opened up the case, all the sockets would be in a pile. It was a waste, had to buy a different set.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I bought a Kobalt 20 oz framing hammer a while back and used it for a few years before I caught the titanium bug. What an incredible hammer. It swings as nice as any steel hammer you can buy, and the hickory handle is the strongest wood handle of any hammer I have ever used. I still use the hammer for demolition, and by all rights, the handle should have broken 500 times over by now, considering what I've put it through, yet it's not even cracked and the head is still solid. The waffle face is still pretty pronounced, except for the 3/8" diameter circle in the middle of the face that actually hits the nail. It was $16 when I bought it (I think it's up to $20 or so now), but it's still better than some of the $50 steel hammers I have swung.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

orson said:


> I don't buy Kobalt tools anymore.
> 
> I bout a 100' tape measure. Two days later the tip fell off. I took it back to a Lowe's to exchange it (no hassle warranty, right?).
> 
> ...


I got to stop laughing.

Kobalt is Lowes house brand. Last I knew there is no such company as Kobalt!

Kind of circular logic. Take it to Kobalt, kobalt doesn't exist, except in Lowes:no:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I've bought a lot of crap at Lowe's, especially tools, I don't think I will go there anymore. They wonder why their business cut in half after the name change from Eagle to Lowes, maybe because they sell stuff that doesn't work and breaks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's very rare i buy any Kobalt branded tools when im in lowes but 90% of the stuff kobalt that i do have has been great stuff. I dont really use it for my day to day work but it's great as a hobby tool or general house tool. 
Also i wouldnt touch that Massive tool box with the fridge and radio for even $500. It's not built well at all and i have seen it increase in price from $1400-$1895 in just a few months. Their's always returned Kobalt tool boxes in the return area when i go in their. Better of with a second hand Mac tools box. My bro just bought the Foose edition and it's one smart looking box. He traded in his massive Snap on box for it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> I heard that too, they're not, they used to be made by Williams (Owned by Snap On), the maker of the Super Wrench, one of their plants out here used to make them all, Kolbalt is now being made by Danaher Tools they make Craftsman, Armstrong and just about any other tool you can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Danaher Tools also makes Matco stuff...:thumbsup:

All my taping (drywall) tools are Kobalt and I like them alot. I also have a kobalt 4 in 1 screwdriver.... like that as well...but that is about it...


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> Danaher Tools also makes Matco stuff...:thumbsup:
> 
> All my taping (drywall) tools are Kobalt and I like them alot. I also have a kobalt 4 in 1 screwdriver.... like that as well...but that is about it...


I have a Kobalt drywall knife and I agree it works good, kind of hard to screw up on that though.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I have a Kobalt drywall knife and I agree it works good, kind of hard to screw up on that though.


 
True, but I find some are just too stiff, the kobalt ones broke in nice and took that slight "bend" to the edge that makes feathering easier.


----------

